# Grass eating dogs



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 6, 2018)

As some of you know I got two new Boxer pups several weeks ago.
To say they've been a challenge is an understatement but it was expected after raising six Boxers over the years.....but this is the first time we've had two new pups.
   The advantage of having a trained dog to guide the new pup is invaluable which I kinda knew was going to be a problem.

   Having said that the greatest challenge has been getting them to stop eating my newly sodded St Augustine yard.

   The little bastards would tear up two x three sections and eat the runners.

   So in desperation I hit the internet....
Low and behold they have a product called Barely Dog!! One teaspoon mixed with their food twice a day is all it takes!

   The pups stopped eating my grass and they stopped eating every leaf that blew by on day three and have shown no interest in grass ever since.

   Highly recommend whether you have pups or adult dogs that eat grass!!!


----------



## hjmick (Nov 6, 2018)

OH! The dogs are eating the grass... Your thread title... I thought I might have to keep an extra eye on Jake and Elwood here to make sure the grass didn't eat them...


----------



## ZZ PUPPS (Nov 6, 2018)

LSD does that, just sayn.  Have you checked your sock drawer or are they sitting catatonic in a corner listening to heavy metal?


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 6, 2018)

It means they have upset stomachs.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 6, 2018)

He sounds like an adman on the pitch..


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 6, 2018)

I was truly shocked at how effective it was!!!


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 6, 2018)

There he goes again...How often do the dogs box?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 6, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> It means they have upset stomachs.



   Thats a wives tail with a smidgen of truth.

Why Do Dogs Eat Grass?


----------



## BULLDOG (Nov 6, 2018)

I've heard of dogs eating grass when they were sick, but I never knew puppies to just do it because they were puppies.


----------



## flewism (Nov 6, 2018)

Make sure you are giving them garbage dog food


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 6, 2018)

flewism said:


> Make sure you are giving them garbage dog food


Rice hulls are the best!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 6, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> He sounds like an adman on the pitch..



  Just promoting a product that actually worked.
Personally I didnt have high expectations.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 6, 2018)

flewism said:


> Make sure you are giving them garbage dog food



   The little shits get 65 bucks a bag dog food.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 6, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> flewism said:
> 
> 
> > Make sure you are giving them garbage dog food
> ...


It would be cheaper to make your own.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 6, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > He sounds like an adman on the pitch..
> ...


I feed my dogs veggies from the garden and in the winter they like to chew on the green fieldgrass..


----------



## flewism (Nov 6, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> flewism said:
> 
> 
> > Make sure you are giving them garbage dog food
> ...



Yes, keeping healthy animals isn’t cheap.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 6, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > flewism said:
> ...



  They get a half cup of boiled chicken along with a half cup of low sodium chicken broth along with their pup food.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 6, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


I do the same and add rice or taters with green beans...


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 6, 2018)

I wish eating grass was the only problem with our boxer puppy (well, at around 7 months, he's not exactly a puppy anymore).  Little bastard tries to eat almost everything.  He'll chew open and eat the stuffing out of his own dog bed.  

Thankfully for both of us, he hasn't tried to eat anything on my computers.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 6, 2018)

flewism said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > flewism said:
> ...



   You have no idea what we've spent on the little shits since we got them.
    A $1000 a pup...then came the poisoning from the sago palms that we told the gardener to get rid of since they were poison to dogs. $2500.00 dollars later we have a new gardener.
   Than the male Christopher Gadsden came down with parvo,the timing of which coincided perfectly with the gestation period in which he was in the hospital for the sago poisoning.
   $3500.00 dollars later he was home but we had to quarantine him from the female pup Betsy Ross for two months so she wouldnt end up with parvo.   
   That was another $500.00 in kennels set up in the living room and dining room to keep them separated as parvo is extremely  contagious.

      The months of training lost is going to be an absolute BITCH!!!
I'm in fact considering shock collars for the first time in my life to make up for the lost training during their informative months.

   ....if I could beat the beaner who didnt listen to me without jail time I would.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 6, 2018)

My son and his first wife rescued a White Boxer that had been through some shit and was a little socially awkward...  A very needy dog that had a few peculiar traits... This dog liked eating Jake's wife's underwear... After the first time of finding this out and some trips to the Vet, anxiety pills were prescribed for this poor dog... Unfortunately the dog only lived about a year after they got him...


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Nov 6, 2018)

cats eat grass so that they can hack-out their hair balls


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 6, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I wish eating grass was the only problem with our boxer puppy (well, at around 7 months, he's not exactly a puppy anymore).  Little bastard tries to eat almost everything.  He'll chew open and eat the stuffing out of his own dog bed.
> 
> Thankfully for both of us, he hasn't tried to eat anything on my computers.




  I hear ya....mine are only around 16 weeks and they've trashed three dog beds already.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 6, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> My son and his first wife rescued a White Boxer that had been through some shit and was a little socially awkward...  A very needy dog that had a few peculiar traits... This dog liked eating Jake's wife's underwear... After the first time of finding this out and some trips to the Vet, anxiety pills were prescribed for this poor dog... Unfortunately the dog only lived about a year after they got him...



  That sucks!
We rescued a white Boxer at about a year old and he was mean as shit!!
     They had a stipulation before adopting that you had to return it if ya couldnt handle it. 
    After raising Boxers all my life I wasnt about to turn him over if I couldnt fix him,to be honest I was going to take him out on the back roads and shoot him,he was that bad!!!
    After he bit my wife,the fourth person he bit,I beat the living shit out of him and he became the best Boxer I've ever had.
     While I regret the need to beat him he was the happiest Boxer I've ever owned after he realized who was boss.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 6, 2018)

Damn I miss him!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 6, 2018)

He was cool as shit!!!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 6, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain while some of the folks on the pc side of life pee down their leg when corporal punishment is utilized, in my world getting a misbehaving critters attention is the first step... My last Boxer and I had a very special relationship... We got along better than me and the wife did most of the time, but he knew when I took my cap off his shit was weak and what ever he was doing cease and desisted... Damn I miss that Dog...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 6, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> HereWeGoAgain while some of the folks on the pc side of life pee down their leg when corporal punishment is utilized, in my world getting a misbehaving critters attention is the first step... My last Boxer and I had a very special relationship... We got along better than me and the wife did most of the time, but he knew when I took my cap off his shit was weak and what ever he was doing cease and desisted... Damn I miss that Dog...



      Yep...the pics I showed were late in his life. He was the most lovable Boxer I ever had once he learned he had it easy.
    Sad to say the original owner was a cop who abused him.


----------

